# The Passing of Roger Boykin; a Wonderful Man and a Good Friend



## Jake Allen

RogerB, aka Roger Boykin, a fine man and friend to many, passed away around 9 pm, Sunday, February 5.
His health battles of the last few years are over, and he is at rest.
Roger was a  member of NGT and former President,  a member of SGTP, and although he never formally joined TBG, he referred to himself, (correctly I add), as the hardest working non-member of TBG.
Roger was a skilled outdoorsman, good hunter, fisherman, firearm enthusiast, Forester (the man knew his trees), he knew about edible wild mushrooms, was full of knowledge, and always willing to answer questions, or tell you some of that knowledge.

Roger was also Master of WARF bows and all that entails. "There ain't may things better than a well tuned bow."

Roger was a really good shot with a Barebow; one of the best I have had the great pleasure to share many rounds with.

Roger had a great smile, infectious sense of humor with a loud, and happy laugh. Roger was always doing whatever he could to help.

As Al Chapman, said in another post, his passing means “A great big hole is left in the traditional archery community”. 

Roger was a good friend.
“How Roger, how is it going?” This was always met with a wide grin, and “It’s a Pretty Good Day”.
We will sure miss Roger.

Rest well buddy, May God Bless you and your Family.

from Dutchman's post below:

Arrangements for Roger Boykin

Tom M. Wages Funeral Home
120 Scenic Highway
Lawrenceville, GA 30046
Phone - (770) 963-2411

Visitation 
Wednesday, 2/8/17 - from 6:00 to 9:00 pm
Thursday, 2/9/17 - from noon to 1:00 pm
Service at 1:00 pm.

Tribute Wall
http://www.wagesfuneralhome.com/obituaries/Roger-Boykin-2/


----------



## Nicodemus

I didn`t know and I`m sorry to hear that. The few times we were around each other, I enjoyed the talks with him. I held Roger in high regards. My prayers go out to Family and Friends.


----------



## Nugefan

Well Heaven has gained another good soul ....

RIP Roger ....

The pic of him and the cake is a hoot , just like I want to remember him ....


----------



## rapid fire

Dang.  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## snakekiller

Prayers to Rogers family he was a good friend and a great inspiration I'll miss him


----------



## Dennis

Rest in peace my good friend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

How sad. Al was correct. He was a good man that I had the privilege of meeting on several occasions years ago at the NGT shoots. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## TNGIRL

I will surely miss his humor, eyeball looks that made you laugh, facial expressions that could bust you up.....wish I had a book telling all the funny tales on him just since I met him 7 years ago! May God wrap his arms around Carolyn and Roger's family and know that his fight is done and he is whole now....he is somewhere's up in Heaven fishing away! or maybe Oldeacre ran across him and they are shooting their bows at targets and clouds....RIP Roger.


----------



## Stump Shooter

I am sorry to hear this he was always willing to help me with any questions I may have had when setting up my bows. Prayers to the family.


----------



## dpoole

*Sad day Roger was always a fun guy to be around*

He will always be  remebered  for the  the Original Jumping Turkey target at the TBG state shoot a few years back. I remember the day he delivered the first 3d targets To SGTP.  Look in selfbow sticky under poole plantation and there is some good footage of Roger.


----------



## dutchman

Arrangements for Roger Boykin

Tom M. Wages Funeral Home
120 Scenic Highway
Lawrenceville, GA 30046
Phone - (770) 963-2411

Visitation 
Wednesday, 2/8/17 - from 6:00 to 9:00 pm
Thursday, 2/9/17 - from noon to 1:00 pm
Service at 1:00 pm.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Roger had a "bulbous" grip on life, and will be sorely missed by us all. Thanks for the pleasure of meeting you Roger.


----------



## Dennis

Dennis said:


> Rest in peace my good friend



Roger was a truly great friend and he will always have a special place in my heart. Here's your hug love ya 

Sheila


----------



## SELFBOW

Dennis said:


> Rest in peace my good friend



Over the years I was fortunate to spend a good bit of one on one time w Roger.

I believe it was Feb 2009 when I met him and we shared a day walking and talking and shooting rabbits. A hunt I will never forget.



He told em all how it was w his reply that day....




I own this HatchetDan bow he's shooting here back in Dec 2009.



Although he wasn't w me on this day, it was because of him I caught this fish. It was in a spot he showed me as we spent a day there together two yrs before he got sick. He will always be on my mind when I go there as I'm sure Chuck(snakekiller) and Dennis feel the same way. We should name it "Roger's Spot" from now on.




He is in almost all of my videos in the Sticky section on here. We shared a weekend hunt in South Ga where I watched him draw on a pig, stalk some more and he was by my side as I shot one on video and helped me quarter it up, cook it that night and also have for lunch the next day. 

My schedule will not allow me to make any services this week as I'm 4 hours away but I hope one day in the spring Dennis and I can go to the lake and share memories of Roger then.

I have many good memories w him. Rest in peace my friend. You will always be in my heart and many others....


----------



## Dennis

Rogers spot it is and we will soon go and honor him


----------



## sawtooth

Dang. Sorry to hear this. Roger always had a big ole grin. A fine fellow and a lot of fun to be around. Rest in peace, friend. Prayers are up for his family.


----------



## snakekiller

I think  Rogers spot sounds great he and Dave took me and Dan on our first trip there and we probably fought 400 pounds of cats it was great fun


----------



## Todd Cook

Roger was always good to me and my family. He was one of the first people I met when we started going to shoots a few years back. He and I had a lot of good conversations about bows and everything else. I surely will miss him. Rest in peace friend.


----------



## dutchman

I really don't think I've ever had a better friend than Roger D. Boykin. He and I just hit it off right out of the blocks when we first met back at an NGTA shoot in 2009 or so. From then until August of last year, he and I have ridden thousands of miles together in either my truck or his and solved and re-solved most of the worlds political, social, and environmental problems. We've ridden out storms, shot thousands of targets, shared many a meal and many a campfire, and learned a lot about being buddies in the process. He sure has been through a lot over the last 3+ years with the diagnosis and treatment of stage four cancer and even through all of that, he still had his sense of humor. And he still managed to teach me a thing or two during his last few weeks on this earth.

Roger was dedicated to the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club. He has said to me many times how much he loved our club. I think the thing that he valued most was the inclusive nature of our group and that we took all comers and tried to show them our brand of fun. He has coached lots of new shooters over the years and he probably loved that part of his activity with NGTA the most. But even the work was fun with Roger around.

I sure am gonna miss him.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Sorry to hear about Roger's passing, he will be missed by everyone that new him.


----------



## jerry russell

Always a big "Jerry Russell" greeting from him every time we ran into each other.  We planned a bowfishing trip together that we never got to pull off.  I will always regret that.  

He will be missed by so many.


----------



## AllAmerican

Sorry to hear the loss for the whole Trad Community, spoke with him a few times, I'm still a newbie, but always a welcoming feeling I got from him.  God bless Roger and his loved ones.


----------



## Jayin J

Rest in Peace Roger, you will truly be missed by many many folks.......


----------



## robert carter

Rest in peace Sir. A good Man. RC


----------



## SquirrelBait

Rest in peace Roger . SB


----------



## trad bow

So sorry to hear of Rodger. Prayers to his family.
Jeff


----------



## trad bow

So sorry to hear of Rodger. Prayers to his family.
Jeff


----------



## Al33

Quite a deserving tribute to Roger in all of these posts and it does my heart good to read them. Roger was special to a lot of folks no doubt and I am proud to have known him as well. I will miss that boisterous laugh of his that can be heard in the video below. I have also included a few memory pic's of him. You will be sorely missed brother. Thanks for helping me to learn the trees. 
And Gene, my condolences to you too because I know you two were as close as brothers.


----------



## TNGIRL

I got to looking for pictures this morning when I got off work....almost 3 hrs later I had collected a few. Here's some of the better ones! He was funny and wise and silly and serious...all at the same time. The first picture is at Big Jims shoot Aug. 2009. First time to meet and shoot with Roger....


----------



## fountain

dang.  im just now seeing this.  I sure hate to hear this news.  i shot a bit with mr roger at the shoots several years back.  terrible news, hate to hear


----------



## hogdgz

I hate to hear this!!! Although I haven't been too any shoots in awhile, I use to love to shoot with Roger bc he was so much fun and made me more competive and helped critique me while we were shooting. He was a dang good shot. I regret that I didn't even know he was sick, I would have called him. Rest easy my friend and mentor.


----------



## longbowdave1

Rest in Peace RogerB, and prayers sent for your family.

 I enjoyed reading your posts, and learned much from them.


----------



## Nugefan

Was a wonderful sending off service for Roger yesterday many great Roger stories from lots of friends ....

RIP Roger , your legacy will live on in all our hearts ...


----------



## dm/wolfskin

It was a good send off.


----------



## dutchman

Nugefan said:


> Was a wonderful sending off service for Roger yesterday many great Roger stories from lots of friends ....
> 
> RIP Roger , your legacy will live on in all our hearts ...



I kinda regret that nobody mentioned the "Scum Bag" line of bows during the gathering yesterday.


----------



## Lady Frost

Loved reading all about him from you all.  I knew him from the shoots but never got the chance to know him as well as you all.  Thank you for sharing your stories.


----------



## Barebowyer

Rest in peace and many prayers to his family!


----------



## pine nut

Roger was a good friend to all who knew him and I love my "Scumbag bow" he made for me. He always said it was one of his best.  I am privileged to have it. He will definitely be missed.


----------



## Apex Predator

Roger was good people and I'll miss him!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Prayers for his family, may you rest in peace.


----------



## Blueridge

I spent a lot of time sitting and talking with Roger at our shoots before he became ill and afterwards. We talked about many things from bows to guns, hunting and our belief in God. Roger always had a good time cutting down Black Widow bows to see my reaction then he would just smile and laugh.  I called Roger a couple of months ago to see how he was and really just to tell him how I felt. I told him one of the hi lights of coming to our shoots for me was sitting and chewing the fat with him . God made a good one in Roger, he will be missed but we will see him again one day.
I bought Roger's DAS bow just before I left the country.  I will keep this bow for as long as I am able to pull a string and every time I shoot this one I will have fond memories of my buddy Roger B.


----------



## SELFBOW

Blueridge said:


> I spent a lot of time sitting and talking with Roger at our shoots before he became ill and afterwards. We talked about many things from bows to guns, hunting and our belief in God. Roger always had a good time cutting down Black Widow bows to see my reaction then he would just smile and laugh.  I called Roger a couple of months ago to see how he was and really just to tell him how I felt. I told him one of the hi lights of coming to our shoots for me was sitting and chewing the fat with him . God made a good one in Roger, he will be missed but we will see him again one day.
> I bought Roger's DAS bow just before I left the country.  I will keep this bow for as long as I am able to pull a string and every time I shoot this one I will have fond memories of my buddy Roger B.



I gave Roger a vintage Black widow left hander years ago.

I went rabbit hunting yesterday and thought of him the whole time. Had a goal of a head shot in his memory but didn't get any shots.


----------



## stick-n-string

I am at a lost of words!! I haven't logged in here in a long time and this is the last thing I wanted to see! 
I met Roger back in 09 (The 1st pic Tomi posted) and we had a good time! I had the pleasure of shooting with Roger a many of times and stalked a few hogs with him as well! 
He was a spunky old joker and loved to joke around. 
As a forestry student there was several times I had to call Roger for help, in which he was delighted!
I will definetly miss Roger and disappointed that I am just finding this out and missed his funeral.


----------



## Blueridge

SELFBOW said:


> I gave Roger a vintage Black widow left hander years ago.
> 
> I went rabbit hunting yesterday and thought of him the whole time. Had a goal of a head shot in his memory but didn't get any shots.



I got that one from him too , a couple of years ago.


----------



## TNGIRL

Blueridge said:


> I spent a lot of time sitting and talking with Roger at our shoots before he became ill and afterwards. We talked about many things from bows to guns, hunting and our belief in God. Roger always had a good time cutting down Black Widow bows to see my reaction then he would just smile and laugh.  I called Roger a couple of months ago to see how he was and really just to tell him how I felt. I told him one of the hi lights of coming to our shoots for me was sitting and chewing the fat with him . God made a good one in Roger, he will be missed but we will see him again one day.
> I bought Roger's DAS bow just before I left the country.  I will keep this bow for as long as I am able to pull a string and every time I shoot this one I will have fond memories of my buddy Roger B.



Stan, I found some pictures with Roger for you....


----------



## TNGIRL

My all time favorite pictures were these two.....It was Roger's birthday and I picked up a cake for him....the lady behind the counter almost refused to pipe in what I wanted on the cake!!!! He loved it!!! 
Always enjoying a laugh and a joke, even at his expense....but not for real long!!!!! If he didn't like it after awhile, he'd puff out his lower lip at you and walk off! I can't remember getting him mad on purpose ever! But his humor and friendship was valued highly!!


----------



## Blueridge

Thanks Tomi
The cake picture is priceless


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Man, I need to be whipped for not getting on here more often. I didn't know about Roger, and I sure hate to hear it. He was a fine fellow.


----------

